#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται πρόγραμμα Ecoline για ενεργειακες επιθεωρησεις και ενεργειακες μελετες

## engant

Το πρόγραμμα ειναι πολύ εύχρηστο, έχει άδεια χρήσης σε ένα Η/Υ. Αγορασμένο με υπόστηριξη από την Ace Hellas εως τον 12/2017..Τιμή αγοράς με την υποστήριξη 1344 με το ΦΠΑ...Πωλείται προς 650 με το ΦΠΑ. Πληροφοριες...

----------

